# Purple Lake by Daphne Coleridge



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Based on my own holiday in France (with a bit of poetic licence ). Lots of the the Normandy and Brittany countryside through an artist's eye.
Love, France, Wine and Art: Purple Lake is a story of loss and the healing power of love.



Purple Lake UK Link


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Daphne, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thank you Betsy and Ann.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations on your new book, Daphne. I wish you many sales.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thankyou, Karen.  - I'm quite pleased with the cover, which is a section of a watercolour of the sunrise in Brittany I painted at 5 o clock one August morning.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

It is beautiful. Painting is something I have always wished I could do, but, alas, no such talent exists within. It's stick figures for me.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Happy to say that the description had now come up on Amazon.com, so please take a look and maybe try a free sample. 

Karen: nothing wrong with a good stick figure, you can make a whole cartoon story on that basis. Also, I have a theory that everyone can paint, it's just that we are given the idea that some people have a gift and can just draw, and other just can't, and many people are put off at school and never try again. Anyone who wants to try should just put a vase of flowers on a table, pick up some pretty coloured paints and just go for it - there: Art!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Please take a look ar Purple Lake on Kindle Nation Daily. I was delighted by Stephen Windwalker's editorial comment in which he describes my prose and sense of place as "wonderfully inviting" - so if you fancy a holiday in France but don't have either the time or money, perhaps this is this easy alternative.

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/09/us-kindle-store-edition-kindle-nation_26.html


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thanks to Harvey, I can now offer a sample of Purple Lake for you to read by clicking on the link:

Read a sample of Purple Lake


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Take a romantic holiday in France by being carried away in Purple Lake. Check out the link above for the sample.
Available in US:
http://www.amazon.com/Purple-Lake-ebook/dp/B0043EWZR0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1284809501&sr=1-2

And the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purple-Lake/dp/B0043EWZR0/ref=pd_ys_iyr_img


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

If you want to know the gritty truth about an artist's life, please take a look at my interview today on Two Ends of the Pen.

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Just out of interest, three of the seven reviews of my "romantic" books are written by men: proving that men have a romantic streak as well as women - or perhaps my books appeal to artists, which is also good. Either way, if you are male and looking for love, wine, a French holiday and a beautiful woman, look no further than Purple Lake.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

A snippet of Purple Lake:
There was a long pause in which Amelia tried and failed to find anything of use to say. Alain, however, did not seem to need a response. He had spent years trying and failing to find anything of use to say.
"Jane was reading an exciting thriller and you think - what if the book had been boring? Would she have looked up? Would she have seen Cecily and would she still be alive? I was talking to a man I'd just met and he mentioned an exhibition that I was interested in. If we hadn't shared an interest, if he had talked about football and my eyes had strayed - would Cecily still be alive? It is all futility, but your brain won't let it go, almost as if finding the right set of circumstances will suddenly make sense of it - but, of course, nothing does. Your precious, beautiful, irreplaceable child is dead and nothing will ever be the same again."
Amelia, struggling to swallow her food through a tight throat, found tears in her eyes.
"I don't know what to say. I'm just so sorry."
"There is nothing to say," Alain gave her a weak smile. "It is unfair of me to speak about this to you. Cecily's death is a fact and the fact comes along with me. I may not speak of it again - I seldom do, but the fact is there and you may as well know it."


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Purple Lake is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey, it is a pleasure to see it up there. My painting of a French dawn brings back happy memories - I painted it very quickly in watercolours to catch the light. It was a beautifully warm morning and contrasts with the snowy scene I'm looking out on now. 

Please take a look at the snippet just above.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Up on KND today - and what a lovely job Stephen Windwalker has done - he makes my book look so good I want to buy it myself!

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great, Daphne.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Karen. 

Update: Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,453 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Arts & Entertainment 
I'm glad it is the top 100 for "entertainment"!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Up on KBs as a banner today! Please take a look - this could be just the escape you need from a chilly January.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Another snippet from Purple Lake:
The conversation continued to flow, as it always did between them, as they consumed an elegant meal starting with asparagus in hollandaise sauce and a pheasant egg and continued with sea trout and clams. Somewhere in the middle of the second course, as he refilled Amelia's glass, Robert said, casually,
"In fact I'm attending a small conference here tomorrow morning, so I've booked myself a room for the night."
Amelia, sipping delicately at her wine, did not miss the sub-text in this statement. She didn't doubt the meeting, but the room, she was sure, was for her benefit. Robert really was trying to seduce her back into his arms. Somewhere in her head was a muddle of feelings, but a more gut instinct told her she was missing his embraces and the comforting warmth of his strong, male body. Inertia, too, had something to do with her responses. She had been with Robert consistently over the last few years and it would be harder to end the relationship than to continue. Sleeping with Robert was the status quo, and although she had strong doubts about whether they really were compatible, she was not wholly motivated to examine those thoughts when being wooed so effectively. She made no reply, but when she lifted her eyes to him and he winked at her, she knew the battle was lost.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Purple Lake UK Link


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

The best way to enjoy an escapist holiday in France for 99 cents: Purple Lake
In the UK only 70p for that trip across the Channel: Purple Lake UK Link


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

To entice you in to Purple Lake here is the original of the painting of dawn from the Brittany farmhouse - as painted by Amelia . A story of love.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

A story of loss and the healing power of love - and an escape into the beautiful French countryside.
Purple Lake
Purple Lake UK Link


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

Bonjour!

Come on down to the SW part of the country and meet my neighbors by clicking on the link below.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Very interesting! - thanks Susie.  I love the pictures of the doorways.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Please take a look at my interview with the lovely Sibel Hodge.
http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/indie-intros-an-interview-with-daphne-coleridge-author-of-the-claresby-mystery


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

A preview of my new banner for Purple Lake.

UK link: Purple Lake


----------

